# Ikan Koi > Apresiasi Ikan Koi >  Merah Putih

## rvidella

Sesepuh, please appreciate koi ini





Ini jenis apa yah?


Makasih banyak,

Dodo

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## masterpizzkoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## valmh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koifishlover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Pak,.... bagus sekaliiiiiiii ikan nya.

----------


## koilvr

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## William Pantoni

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hankoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KARHOMA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

